
Show HN: I built a visually progressive countdown app for my quarantine - fterh
https://fterh.github.io/quarantime/#eyJzdGFydFRpbWUiOiIyMDIwLTA2LTA3VDAyOjAwOjAwLjAwMFoiLCJlbmRUaW1lIjoiMjAyMC0wNi0yMVQwNDowMDowMC4wMDBaIn0=
======
fterh
Quarantine is really, really boring, and I wanted to count down to my last day
with a way to visualize my progress. I didn't need event names, background
images, or fancy functionality. I just wanted something stupidly easy to use
that counted down with a visual progress indicator.

I couldn't find any website that had what I wanted, so I built my own.

